# Utricularia in action eating copepods!



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Some researchers in France have studied the mechanics of _Utricularia_'s high-speed traps. Here's an article (in English) with a video!

Scientific details here -- the video on this site is actually funnier than the BBC one. . .


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I was excited to see utricularia graminifolia in action, but that's pretty cool too. Same design as pitcher plants.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Actually, quite a different design from pitcher plants. Pitcher plants don't have any moving parts. Do you mean the Venus fly trap?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

awesome!!!! I wonder if these guys can eat baby shrimps? I hear some people wont put any shrimps in with UG but I think the babies are too big for them.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

characinfan said:


> Actually, quite a different design from pitcher plants. Pitcher plants don't have any moving parts. Do you mean the Venus fly trap?


No I mean pitcher plant. In the sense that the food goes in and can not come out, and is digested by the enzimes inside. Similar in that way yes.

but yes similar to venus fly traps as there is a move apendage activated by a trigger.


----------

